# A/C not blowing cold air...



## HvacWiz

*sounds like its low on freon.*


----------



## 8 Ball

Sounds like you cleaned out the condensate piping. If the unit is not producing cold air, you wont have any condensate coming out.

Check the filter, look on the larger pipe coming out of the indoor unit. Is there frost on it? If you have pets, the evaporator may be restricted. Does the outdoor unit run? Have you noticed a lack of airflow? Is the outdoor unit clean? (finned area) Do you hear a hummm then click, when the O.D. unit starts?

You MAY need refrigerant, but normaly thats the LAST thing to do, after everything else has been checked.


----------



## rnorred13

thx 8 ball, I just replaced the filter a few days ago. I'm not sure I see a 'Larger' pipe on the inside unit. There is one but it's about the same size as the one that goes outside. In fact I think it is the one that goes outside. It is raised about 4 inches with no cap. I would think for overflow? It get cold but no frost. How can I check to see if the evaporator is restricted? Sorry, but Im a noob to this and I'm going to ask a dumb question. What is the evaporator and what would it look like? 
The outdoor unit does click on and off when adjusting the thermostat and it is clean as well.
Another thing I noticed is that I dont think air is blowing out of my vents as hard as it should be. I guess when these things work you dont pay that much attention so I couldnt tell you hard hard it was blowing last year. Is it possible I have some duct problems up in the scarry attic?


----------



## 8 Ball

An evaporator is the indoor part of your A.C. unit. It normaly sits on top of the furnace, or in the air handler, (blower cabinet). Looks like a radiator on your car, or very similar to the finned area of the outdoor (condensor) unit. If you remove the filter, you may be able to see it. If not, follow the two copper pipes from the outdoor unit and see where they enter the cabinet. One pipe will be small, 3/8 or 1/2 in., the other will be larger, 3/4 or larger, the larger pipe will be insulated, they both should run close to one another. There will also be a condensate pipe, or drain pipe, close to the bottom of the unit, which should also be insulated.

Can you hear the compressor run in the outdoor unit? If it is running, the indoor coil is clean and the blower is running, you may need to add refrigerant. You must be licensed to handle refrigerant. Some units have low pressure safeties that stop the compressor if the charge is low, the compressor may start, but stop after a few minutes, leaving the outdoor fan running.

Attics are better than crawl spaces, its all a matter of perspective.


----------



## 02excursion

8 Ball said:


> An evaporator is the indoor part of your A.C. unit. It normaly sits on top of the furnace, or in the air handler, (blower cabinet). Looks like a radiator on your car, or very similar to the finned area of the outdoor (condensor) unit. If you remove the filter, you may be able to see it. If not, follow the two copper pipes from the outdoor unit and see where they enter the cabinet. One pipe will be small, 3/8 or 1/2 in......this small line freezes up, i can visibly see frost on this line, i tried turning off my unit to thaw out and circulate some air through my york blower. I enclosed a picture.
> 
> the other will be larger, 3/4 or larger, the larger pipe will be insulated, they both should run close to one another. There will also be a condensate pipe, or drain pipe, close to the bottom of the unit, which should also be insulated.
> 
> Can you hear the compressor run in the outdoor unit? If it is running, the indoor coil is clean and the blower is running, you may need to add refrigerant. You must be licensed to handle refrigerant. Some units have low pressure safeties that stop the compressor if the charge is low, the compressor may start, but stop after a few minutes, leaving the outdoor fan running.
> 
> Attics are better than crawl spaces, its all a matter of perspective.


I apologize i don't mean to high jack this thread. but i tried searching for an answer and think this thread is similar to what I'm experiencing. btw i new to this site and i am a noob when it comes to A/C units. All i know it was working fine a couple of weeks ago when it was in the upper 70's up here in the NE. Tomorrow its going to be in the mid 80's and already my condo is registering 79 degrees. 
Thanks in advance
02excursion


----------



## Talbot3

You said the temp at the outdoor unit is cooler than the air coming out of the registers... Any chance you have a heat pump operating on heating mode?


----------



## 02excursion

Talbot3 said:


> You said the temp at the outdoor unit is cooler than the air coming out of the registers... Any chance you have a heat pump operating on heating mode?


I'm pretty certain i don't have the heat pump operating on heat mode. i can visibly see the frost accumulating on the smaller line. the a/c unit does the clicking noise and the fan spins when i turn on the thermostat to a colder degree setting than what the temp is inside my condo ( example condo temp reading 79 degrees set point on thermostat 72 degrees) i also hear the blower motor spinning inside my laundry room click and start up. Hopefully i touched all the base's for someone to chime in?
btw ....now im having a issues with my water heater......i will post this issue on the plumbing forum.

Thanks
02excursion


----------



## airtrackinc

Any ideas, what could be wrong here??? call your cooling expert to verify this unit working on reveres cycle if its heat pump, otherwise you have problem in the refrigeration system.


----------



## beenthere

airtrackinc said:


> Any ideas, what could be wrong here??? call your cooling expert to verify this unit working on reveres cycle if its heat pump, otherwise you have problem in the refrigeration system.


Hopefully in 3 years, he has taken are of this.


----------

